# Is Tylenol (Acetaminophen) Safe For Goldens?



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

One of the morning shows discussed this last week...I believe she said not to give Tylenol to dogs.

I'd call my vet and ask what pain medication to use for a dog that can't tolerate aspirin.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

No, don't give Tylonal. A baby aspirin can be given though.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

There are enteric coated aspirin that might get it through the gut with less distress.


----------



## billt (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks much for the info. Bill T.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would use the baby aspirin. It should be easier on his stomach. Good luck and let us know how he is doing on it.


----------



## billt (Nov 15, 2007)

We called the vet and he told us to give him an Amitriptylin this morning. It is generally an anti depressant, but it is also used as a pain killer. It was prescribed to him back when we had him nutered. It makes him a little lathargic, but it does work at making him comfortable. Bill T.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

NEVER GIVE YOUR DOG TYLENOL (ACETAMINOPHEN) OR ADVIL, MOTRIN, (IBUPROFEN). These medications which take our pain away are toxic to dogs. As was mentioned, baby aspirin is okay but always ask your vet first or call the animal emergency clinic if your vet is unavailable.

Tylenol will cause liver damage in a dog and Ibuprofen (Advil, Motrin) will cause stomach bleeding, vomiting and kidney damage in dogs.


----------

